# September lottery from world-pharma 3 x 10ml cypiobolic free!



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 5, 2010)

Dear members, lets start lottery again!

its total easy...

every member just need to tell number from 1-1000.

every member who will make order in September can tell 3 numbers.

PRIZE IS:

3 X 10ML *TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE  CYPIOBOLIC ASIA PHARMA* FDA APPROVED VIAL!

Asia Pharma Pharmaceuticals LTD - Thai FDA Asia Pharma Products check

*Thai FDA Asia Pharma Products check*

                                                                                                                                                             At the moment Asia Pharma has 9 products registered in Thailand and couple of extra products will be registered very soon.

Thai FDA has a web-page where anybody can check whether a specific product is actually registered or not. You can check all Asia Pharma registered products at the following web address:

http://www2.fda.moph.go.th/consumer/drug/dcenter.asp

To check simply enter one of Asia Pharma product brand name into the first box and click enter (Cypiobolic, Decabolic, Durobolic, Enantbolic, Oxyanabolic, Stanobolic, Propiobolic, Tamoxol or Sustabolic).

Stanobolic Injection and Oxanabolic tablets will be registered very soon.




BEST-REGARDS


World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 5, 2010)

501


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 5, 2010)

247


----------



## MDR (Sep 5, 2010)

750


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 5, 2010)

751


----------



## Vesne (Sep 5, 2010)

*465*

465


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 5, 2010)

777


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 5, 2010)

333


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 5, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> 333



How funny. I posted right before you and was going to put 333, but went with 777. If you win, i'll hate you.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 5, 2010)

482


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 5, 2010)

269


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2010)

384


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 5, 2010)

13!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

685


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

1


----------



## Flathead (Sep 5, 2010)

572


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 5, 2010)

i need a big win..feeling small 69


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 5, 2010)

869


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 5, 2010)

*529*

529  shit will come fast


----------



## klc9100 (Sep 5, 2010)

420


----------



## Marat (Sep 5, 2010)

196 and i'm happy to trade drugs for (deserved) positive reviews


----------



## MMAWannabe (Sep 5, 2010)

819


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 5, 2010)

All are welcome!


----------



## chucky1 (Sep 5, 2010)

767


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

333


----------



## Krys (Sep 6, 2010)

*126*

126


----------



## Testonut (Sep 6, 2010)

689


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 6, 2010)

Dear unclem, take another number since one member already take 333!


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 6, 2010)

165


----------



## basskiller (Sep 6, 2010)

373849060834345


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 6, 2010)

Dear basskiller, you don't like FREE gear?

best-regards

wp


----------



## TwisT (Sep 6, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Thai FDA has a web-page where anybody can check whether a specific product is actually registered or not. You can check all Asia Pharma registered products at the following web address:
> 
> ¢éÍÁ????·??è¹è????¹ã¨·??è??ä»¢Í§¼????µ????³±ì::????¹??¡§??¹¤³Ð¡????Á¡????Í????????á??Ð????




That link does not work, nor has it in over a month. Just saying..  

Sad..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 6, 2010)

Dear TimGreenly, GENXXL ref, its work 2days ago when we post link. Maybe is only temporary problem.

you can also see for DANABOL , ANABOL, AND OTHER THIA FDA APPROVED PRODUCTS.

now its just open for us but its real real slow.

try again and its must to work


http://www2.fda.moph.go.th/consumer/drug/dcenter.asp


----------



## Life (Sep 6, 2010)

223


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

101


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 6, 2010)

world-pharma.org said:


> all are welcome!



3-1-6


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 6, 2010)

*My Lucky Number*

856


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

187


----------



## Getfit75 (Sep 6, 2010)

469


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 6, 2010)

569


----------



## coloradohardcore (Sep 6, 2010)

C'mon...  725...


----------



## WFC2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

757


----------



## Frank7919 (Sep 7, 2010)

28


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 7, 2010)

652


----------



## GymBuilder (Sep 7, 2010)

116


----------



## Jac1922 (Sep 7, 2010)

557


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 7, 2010)

35


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2010)

714

:coffee;


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 7, 2010)

me 935


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 7, 2010)

All are welcome.


----------



## superted (Sep 8, 2010)

274


----------



## Hombre (Sep 8, 2010)

396


----------



## Grozny (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## dmcsas (Sep 8, 2010)

619


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 8, 2010)

when the winner going to be called?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 8, 2010)

End of month!


----------



## jcar1016 (Sep 8, 2010)

454


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 8, 2010)

man jcar is back 555


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear jcar1016, nice to see you again.


----------



## unclem (Sep 9, 2010)

334, my new number as per WP!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Dear unclem.


----------



## chucky1 (Sep 9, 2010)

why are people picking more then one # can we??? ya right come on 767


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 9, 2010)

every member only 1 number!
if you make order in September with our shop,you can take 3 numbers!

for now nobody take any order...so all can take only 1 number!

best-regards

wp


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 9, 2010)

who won


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 9, 2010)

335            Come On baby pick my number!


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 9, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> every member only 1 number!
> if you make order in September with our shop,you can take 3 numbers!
> 
> for now nobody take any order...so all can take only 1 number!
> ...


 If ya pick my number I will order from you that way you can ship my free gear with my paid gear.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 9, 2010)

Dear ScorpionKing, you are always welcome.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2010)

Gwpch!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 10, 2010)

158


----------



## Road Warrior (Sep 10, 2010)

779


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 10, 2010)

14


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 10, 2010)

Dear guys, are you are welcome...


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 11, 2010)

i made an order in august so i'm using another two numbers!

my original 247, 698 and 902

blah


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 11, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> i made an order in august so i'm using another two numbers!
> 
> my original 247, 698 and 902
> 
> blah



so if we placed an order in aug we get 3 #  also?


----------



## sustanite (Sep 11, 2010)

370


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 11, 2010)

Dear Kirk B, as you can read only September!


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 11, 2010)

aww man


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 11, 2010)

When are you announcing the winner!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 12, 2010)

end of september!


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 12, 2010)

k thanks


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 12, 2010)

Dear maniac0614, you are welcome! make order in September and you can use 3 numbers for lottery!

best-regards

wp


----------



## Krys (Sep 12, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> end of september!



so long


----------



## big keith (Sep 12, 2010)

171


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 12, 2010)

396


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 12, 2010)

Dear Krys its long,but its will be 3 x 10ml. FREE...Human gear. 30ml


----------



## srbijadotokija (Sep 12, 2010)

maniac0614 said:


> When are you announcing the winner!!!




He is waiting for his roommate to choose # and that will be winner.


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 13, 2010)

999


----------



## CG (Sep 13, 2010)

218


----------



## paolo584 (Sep 14, 2010)

731


----------



## pyes (Sep 14, 2010)

unclem said:


> 333


 
Whoa brother, that is my number. I swear to god lol. I guess i will have to go with 222 then lol.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 14, 2010)

Dear members,send your friends here to this forum so they can win nice prize!

best-regards

wp


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 14, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear members,send your friends here to this forum so they can win nice prize!
> 
> best-regards
> 
> wp



why would i want them to win 

I want to win


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 14, 2010)

732


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 14, 2010)

365


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 14, 2010)

You guys are all welcome...
make order in September with us and take 3 more numbers..so its more easy to win!


----------



## cbohning (Sep 14, 2010)

888


----------



## Mags (Sep 15, 2010)

342


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 19, 2010)

big bump.10 more days.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 23, 2010)

7 days out.


----------



## The Foundation (Sep 23, 2010)

902


----------



## shy (Sep 23, 2010)

132


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 23, 2010)

Refs your friends to ironmagazineforums.com  forum.


----------



## pimprn (Sep 23, 2010)

724


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 23, 2010)

955

Id be happy to give you a run and a log!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 24, 2010)

how can i be down with the free gears


----------



## cbohning (Sep 24, 2010)

do I get xtra number if I just made order?

-THX again WP for great service!!


----------



## Del1964 (Sep 24, 2010)

12


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes everybody who make order this month,can add more numbers in lottery!

as you can see in my post


----------



## cbohning (Sep 24, 2010)

i made order this month:

My original number is 888, I will also go with 444 and 222


----------



## cbohning (Sep 24, 2010)

awh 222 already taken ill do 888, 444, 2


----------



## heatherc21 (Sep 24, 2010)

421


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 25, 2010)

5 days out


----------



## rparc (Sep 26, 2010)

926


----------



## Yoshi181 (Sep 26, 2010)

181


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 26, 2010)

3 days out


----------



## Hoglander (Sep 26, 2010)

629

:  )


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 28, 2010)

2  more days.


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 29, 2010)

274


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 30, 2010)

Dear members, few H left.
tomorrow we will see who is the happy winner!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)

waiting


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 30, 2010)

Dear Members, lucky number is 342!!!

The winner is member Mags!

Dear Mags,please go to our shop and make order of prize and let us know order key here asap so we can ship it out!

Congratulation!

best-regards

wp


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 1, 2010)

*Congradulations Mags*

Now you have some supplies for the winter buddy. I'm sure you will enjoy the cypionate. Be sure to post later when you decide to use it. I have some myself and am exited to try it. I have heard it is real smooth.


----------



## Del1964 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow   $480.00 value.....whatever happened to beginner's luck????


----------



## Del1964 (Oct 1, 2010)

October Lottery?


----------



## Mags (Oct 1, 2010)

Awesome! Beginner's luck indeed. Cheers guys. I was looking to start my first cycle mid-to-end of October, so this is a massive bonus. Looking forward to giving the cyp a whirl. Huge thanks World-Pharma. Will be in touch pronto. 

Boom!


----------



## Mags (Oct 2, 2010)

World Pharma have said they're shipping my winnings first thing on Monday, so will let all you with shipping interests know when it arrives. Also, I'll endeavour to keep a log of my cycle when I start in the next month or so.


----------



## MDR (Oct 2, 2010)

Congrats Mags!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 3, 2010)

Dear Members, we will start new lottery as soon as he got it...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## magger (Oct 4, 2010)

damn missed it


----------



## Mags (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey guys, received my Cypionate from World Pharma today. They shipped it on Monday and it got here Thursday morning. Not bad at all. Obviously, with both parties being within the EU makes the shipping a hell of a lot easier and faster, but, still, four days is fast. And importantly there weren't any complications. Importantly, the contents and shipping was completely free, too, so huge thanks to Pharma again. I've taken some pics, but have to get the file size down to upload them. Will try and sort that tonight. So far, however, all's looking good.

Anyway, I'm looking to start my cycle around end of October. I'll be posting to see how I get on throughout. 

Cheers.


----------



## Mags (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey guys, received my Cypionate from World Pharma today. They shipped it on Monday and it got here Thursday morning. Not bad at all. Obviously, with both parties being within the EU makes the shipping a hell of a lot easier and faster, but, still, four days is fast. And importantly there weren't any complications. Importantly, the contents and shipping was completely free, too, so huge thanks to Pharma again. I've taken some pics, but have to get the file size down to upload them. Will try and sort that tonight. So far, however, all's looking good.

Anyway, I'm looking to start my cycle around end of October. I'll be posting to see how I get on throughout. 

Cheers.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 7, 2010)

Dear Mags, nice to hear you got it in 4 days!

Now we will start a new lottery!

please post pic with some of UK newspaper so guys will see its not BS and just another WP account post,etc

We are happy for you!

best-regards

wp


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 7, 2010)

We know Mags is legit 

Good job WP.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> We know Mags is legit
> 
> Good job WP.


 
Mags smells of cabbage


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 7, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Mags smells of cabbage


 Dirty irish bug


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 8, 2010)

We do our best to make deliver FAST!


----------



## hmandn1 (Oct 8, 2010)

999


----------

